# Takada no Hamono



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 2, 2019)

anyone used one of these? I’m interested in the 225mm laser from Carbon.


----------



## valgard (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm waiting for Carbon to get the 240 sanmai.


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 30, 2019)

Valgard, 
Since October... how is it?? 
-L


----------



## valgard (Dec 30, 2019)

I bought a 270 but it's waiting for some woodwork at Carbon together with two other knives of mine. There's some in the wild that have been used. A friend of mine is loving his but I have no personal impressions.


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 2, 2020)

Your patients is note worthy. Please keep (me) us updated.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyway just for those who are reading and wondering about Takada Hamono, he was a polisher working for Ashi who started his own company. If you guys want a cheapish "Ashi" buy a Takada honyaki. The smith is unknown, but the knives are polished by Takada, and you get all the steel banding, etc..


----------



## valgard (Jan 2, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Anyway just for those who are reading and wondering about Takada Hamono, he was a polisher working for Ashi who started his own company. If you guys want a cheapish "Ashi" buy a Takada honyaki. The smith is unknown, but the knives are polished by Takada, and you get all the steel banding, etc..


The smith isn't unknown for the sanmai, which I think this thread is mostly about, I admit never looking deep into the honyaki but the sanmai are Yoshikazu Tanaka.


----------



## valgard (Jan 2, 2020)

LucasFur said:


> Your patients is note worthy. Please keep (me) us updated.


Yeah, I have enough knives to play with in the meantime... That's gonna be a good shipment since it will come with a small Comet honyaki and a Hiromoto honyaki thinned and rehandled (I really wasn't looking forward to grinding that all on stones on top of all my ongoing projects).


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2020)

Well it looks like a few months have gone by...anybody had a chance to drive one of the San mai takada’s yet?
I have a couple of choices for next knife purchase. I’m thinking about maybe one of these or a kagekiyo blue 1.


----------



## JayS20 (Apr 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Well it looks like a few months have gone by...anybody had a chance to drive one of the San mai takada’s yet?
> I have a couple of choices for next knife purchase. I’m thinking about maybe one of these or a kagekiyo blue 1.


Should you buy the kagekiyo blue 1 please tell me your impressions and how reactive it is. What else are you looking at? Since I really like your taste.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2020)

Well thank you.
I’m searching for an Ikeda suminigashi 270mm but those are hard to come by...so I’m considering my alternates...
The Mizuno KS in BST is pretty nice especially for the price but it’s really more appropriate for a right handed user.
So now I’m on the lookout for Sakai thin 270mm gyutos...
Takada and Kagekiyo are both available so my attention is peaked.
Really want to check out Jons wh1 kagekiyo if he ever stocks a 270mm.
I might have a parle w Craig at Carbon about this stuff.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 9, 2020)

the white #1 270m's are on order... just had a conversation with them about which things we would like to have done first, and i asked for the white #1 series to be a priority (because they are SICK, and because we don't have a ton being made, so it wont put the rest of our stuff that far behind if we do that)


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh cool. Very exciting news.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 9, 2020)

Those W#1 Kagekiyos that Jon has are CRAZY thin.


----------



## JayS20 (Apr 9, 2020)

JBroida said:


> the white #1 270m's are on order... just had a conversation with them about which things we would like to have done first, and i asked for the white #1 series to be a priority (because they are SICK, and because we don't have a ton being made, so it wont put the rest of our stuff that far behind if we do that)


Hey Jon your Kagekiyos are just normal ones or do you put additional work into it? Haven't ordered from you yet since I hate German customs with products coming from the US but will definitely do in the future, maybe visit in person. Thanks for answering.
Julian


----------



## JBroida (Apr 9, 2020)

We have a lot of input on what the series we get look like, but i don't know what other people are getting. The changes we make might affect all orders or might just be for us. Its hard for me to say. Often times, changes we make begin by being only for our orders, but in most cases, we see the craftsmen make these changes across the board in the long run. For example, we specifically order the white #1 as the thinnest, and the blue #1 as the thickest in the series (not super thick, but within the series they are the thickest at the spine). The others range in the middle. We also talk about what kind of finish/grind/etc we like and how the craftsmen go about certain parts of the making process. Being that I'm not seeing the knife others are ordering, i just don't feel comfortable commenting on what they get. However, i will say that regardless of whether or not things are being made the way i specifically want, the kagekiyo series is awesome irrespective of where you buy it from. They really pay a lot of attention to fit and finish, as well as consistency... to such a degree that i don't ever have to say anything to them about it.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 9, 2020)

Jon, do you know if the white #1 will be taller than the others or will have the same height?


----------



## friz (Jul 16, 2020)

I am reading about Takada no Hamono and found out actually some knives are forged by Shiraki, not all of them are from Yoshikazu Tanaka. Also, it is worth noting that Shiraki's ones are usually very short at the heel, like 45mm 46mm for a 240 gyuto - more or less.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira (Jul 16, 2020)

friz said:


> I am reading about Takada no Hamono and found out actually some knives are forged by Shiraki, not all of them are from Yoshikazu Tanaka. Also, it is worth noting that Shiraki's ones are usually very short at the heel, like 45mm 46mm for a 240 gyuto - more or less.


Thats very good info to know friz. Thank you. I have one on order at the moment.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 16, 2020)

Has become my go-to knife. Balance is spot on, great f&f, probably the most precise cutter I have, good food release.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 16, 2020)

friz said:


> I am reading about Takada no Hamono and found out actually some knives are forged by Shiraki, not all of them are from Yoshikazu Tanaka. Also, it is worth noting that Shiraki's ones are usually very short at the heel, like 45mm 46mm for a 240 gyuto - more or less.



I understand it is Nakagawa-san at Shiraki Hamano forging knives for Takada No Hamono. Definitely not as tall as the Tanaka forged knives. The 210mm Blue 2 gyuto I played with was just over 40mm tall and very nice...


----------



## zizirex (Jul 17, 2020)

Some of them are made by Tanaka, Some of them are made by Nakagawa depend on the series. I have the Nakagawa one, very nicely distal taper, a bit short (45~46mm), pretty fabulous food release and slice through food nicely. One of the best performing knives I own right now (better than Mazaki). It came with a Ho wood handle, and I would probably upgrade it in the future. holds its edge very nice for white 2, and the cladding is not too reactive like Mazaki.


----------



## friz (Jul 17, 2020)

Description of Hitohira says Shiraki Blacksmith and not Shiraki Hamono though. Also, 1 year ago, Takada said on Instagram the blades are forged by Mr. Shiraki.


----------



## zizirex (Jul 17, 2020)

friz said:


> Description of Hitohira says Shiraki Blacksmith and not Shiraki Hamono though. Also, 1 year ago, Takada said on Instagram the blades are forged by Mr. Shiraki.


Shiraki Blacksmith means it's Nakagawa, if it's not said by Kenichi Shiraki, then it's probably by Nakagawa since Shiraki himself is already retired.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 17, 2020)

Correct


----------



## friz (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## zizirex (Jul 17, 2020)

Seems like he works as a sharpening house, 80% of the order come from a wholesaler, I'm guessing he's Yohei from Hitohira.


----------



## zizirex (Jul 17, 2020)

friz said:


> View attachment 87421


that's the Limited run Honyaki Tsubaya Collab. It Maybe Shiraki, but the Shiraki Hamono IG is handled by Nakagawa (it's in his Bio).


----------



## friz (Jul 17, 2020)

I understand, so now, is either Yoshikazu Tanaka or Nakagawa the blacksmith?


----------



## zizirex (Jul 17, 2020)

friz said:


> I understand, so now, is either Yoshikazu Tanaka or Nakagawa the blacksmith?


Seems like those 2 are for the most part. there is some knife that he made like the 225 Stainless Gyuto and some VG10 series that who knows the blacksmith or factory was. I'm guessing that the old Stainless is from Ashi factory but I might be wrong.


----------



## LewRob80 (Jul 21, 2020)

Have had my takada (210mm wh2) for about a month now and absolutely love it. Great taper, convex grind, very thin behind the edge and good food release, steel also feels great during touch ups on jnats


----------



## valgard (Jul 21, 2020)

I have the 270 Suiboku white 2 (Tanaka forged, at least from that workshop). Haven't put it to any real challenge yet, but so far great knife. Feels nice and balanced, less light than I expected. They run very short, the 270 is actually 250x50mm, the length is perfect for me, and the height is perfectly acceptable.

Super well made, the finish is gorgeous in person and very well done. The knife came with one of, if not the best OOTB edge I have experienced for a Japanese knife. Moved through food easily, but will know more when I get some fresh hard produce.


----------

